# [PYTHON]byte-compiling is disabled?

## Jacekalex

Jak w temacie, podczas instalacji wielu programów napisanych w pythonie mam ten komunikat:

```
002631 warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

002750 warning: install_lib: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

003043 warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.
```

Jak włączyć w pythonie i portage kompilację pythona do postaci binarnej?

Mam takie wersje pythona:

```
 eix dev-lang/python

[I] dev-lang/python

     Available versions:  

   (2.4)   2.4.6

   (2.5)   2.5.4-r4

   (2.6)   2.6.4-r1 2.6.5-r2{tbz2} 2.6.5-r3{tbz2}

   (2.7)   [M](~)2.7

   (3.1)   3.1.2-r3 3.1.2-r4{tbz2}

   {-berkdb bootstrap build +cxx doc elibc_uclibc examples gdbm ipv6 +ncurses +readline sqlite +ssl +threads tk +wide-unicode wininst +xml}

     Installed versions:  2.6.5-r3(2.6){tbz2}(20:25:37 01.08.2010)(berkdb build gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads wide-unicode xml -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -ipv6 -tk -wininst) 3.1.2-r4(3.1){tbz2}(20:28:46 01.08.2010)(build gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads wide-unicode xml -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -ipv6 -tk -wininst)

     Homepage:            http://www.python.org/

     Description:         Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language.

```

Jakieś sugestie?

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

